# anti-psychotics



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

The psychiatrist says that I'm schizophrenic with psychotic anxiety and prescribed soliane, an anti-psychotic (along with anti-depressors and xanax). When I said it didn't seem to change anything very much another doctor wanted to prescribe risperdal for me. I've tried a lot of anti-psychotics and none of them has really changed things (besides giving me really bad side effects).


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> The psychiatrist says that I'm schizophrenic with psychotic anxiety and prescribed soliane, an anti-psychotic (along with anti-depressors and xanax). When I said it didn't seem to change anything very much another doctor wanted to prescribe risperdal for me. I've tried a lot of anti-psychotics and none of them has really changed things (besides giving me really bad side effects).


What made them come to the conclusion of schizophrenia? Do you see or hear things? Have paranoid thoughts and delusions?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr's very easily put the label of psychosis on someone who tries to describe dissociation


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know about the diagnosis. Maybe It's because I talked about my suicidal impulses and my obsessions with death and suffering. Anyway I started with an anti-psychotic a few days ago at a low dose and now some of my symptoms are reduced and they gave me another med to counter act the side effects. Doctors don't seem to understand that some people can't tolerate anti-psychotics.


----------



## Plants (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Jimbo, can you tell me what drug you were given for side effects?


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Jimbo said:


> The psychiatrist says that I'm schizophrenic with psychotic anxiety and prescribed soliane, an anti-psychotic (along with anti-depressors and xanax). When I said it didn't seem to change anything very much another doctor wanted to prescribe risperdal for me. I've tried a lot of anti-psychotics and none of them has really changed things (besides giving me really bad side effects).


Hello there.I´m not a doctor and don´t pretend to be one,but i can only tell you that many doctors dont know sh** abt DP/DR.
I also took serveral kinds of antipsychotics and none of them did a thing for me.As you said,the "best"we can get,are their bad side effects.
I just stopped taking them.Risperdal was the worst for me.

All the best


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Anti psychotic and side effects, did they put you on haldol and cogentin? That's an awfuly old combo........ Personally, I'd go with one of the newer ones if you can.

I really think you would *know* if you had schiz, you know?


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

They're giving me soliane and Trihexphenidyle. Soliane is an anti-psychotic and Trihexphenidyle is supposed to fight Parkinson's disease. I really don't think that the benefits that Soliane might or might not give me are worth developing Parkinson's for. Stuff like this makes me paranoid, thinking that they really want to make me sicker. They want to switch me over to Risperdal next.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Jimbo said:


> They're giving me soliane and Trihexphenidyle. Soliane is an anti-psychotic and Trihexphenidyle is supposed to fight Parkinson's disease. I really don't think that the benefits that Soliane might or might not give me are worth developing Parkinson's for. Stuff like this makes me paranoid, thinking that they really want to make me sicker. They want to switch me over to Risperdal next.


you dont get parkinsons from anti psychs, you can get(very rare) pseudoparkinsons tho.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There is something you can get that includes twitching, uncontrolled facial tics, tongue movement, it can be premanent, I've known a couple people. And I agree tht side effect isn't worth it, especially if there isn't any specific research on it for dissociation. I'd ask your dr for an alternative. I've never been on a medication where they right away gave me something to counter act side effects. And I've been on more then 4 dozen psych meds. I mean, it's your choice, but that concerns me


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

I told them I was having a bad reaction to the anti-psychotics and then they gave me this drug to counter the side effects. The side effects consist of a feeling of agitation and muscle cramps. When you're taking three different drugs it's hard to tell which one is doing what.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I was also on risperdal for about 6 months. Did nothing positive for me, but it also didn't do anything negative so I guess that's a plus. Ultimately was a waste of time.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

kate_edwin said:


> There is something you can get that includes twitching, uncontrolled facial tics, tongue movement, it can be premanent, I've known a couple people. And I agree tht side effect isn't worth it, especially if there isn't any specific research on it for dissociation. I'd ask your dr for an alternative. I've never been on a medication where they right away gave me something to counter act side effects. And I've been on more then 4 dozen psych meds. I mean, it's your choice, but that concerns me


Tardive Dyskinesia is the movement disorder that may present when taking antipsychotic drugs. The risk is greatest long term, high dosage.


----------

